# Nassahegan - 11.9.08



## Greg (Nov 9, 2008)

Was supposed to be a bunch riding today. What happened?! :razz:

No matter, Brian and I had a good ride. We basically did the standard Lamson corner loop with a few laps through the swamp twisties. Tricky riding today with a heavy layer of wet freshly fallen oak leaves. Just about all the leaves are now down. Pretty uneventful medium paced ride. 6.79 miles. The only thing to note was the log ladder stunt thingie Brian wanted to try. We scoped it and it seemed dry enough, but it turns out the last 5 feet were slick as ice and it wiped both Brian and me out. Brian tried it first - looked fine and then OTB off the end of it. Stupidly, I decided to give it ago and my bike washed right out from under me at the end. Both wrecks caught on video!



Good riding with ya, B! Hope the rest of you girly men got enough beauty sleep. :smash:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hope the rest of you girly men got enough beauty sleep. :smash:



Good ride fellas, sorry i missed it.  I was up early enough to get there for 9 but didn't feel great and didn't want to end up puking on the side of the trail.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2008)

The only other thing of note that I have to add was that last damn stream crossing on the trail back that parallels 69.  You pretty much always get wet going through it (no bridge of any kind), and we knew today would be wetter than usual.  I had no idea that it would be _that_ wet...  I got to go first and be the guinea pig, I had contemplated trying to walk across it on some rocks or something, but decided at the last minute to just ride, it couldn't be that bad could it??  When I got half way across I realized that it was indeed about as deep as my wheel axles.  According to Greg the splash (or would it be wake) was about up to my shoulders as I rode through.  Needless to say that my feet got pretty wet... 

Overall a good ride though.  I would have preferred it to be a bit less wet, but I'll take what I can get.  

I was beat when I got home and actually passed out on the couch watching ski porn for a bit...

Nice job on the video Greg, that OTB is classic.  I just wish we got the stream crossing on video.  I actually almost went back to do it again so we could get it on video....


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice vid, guys! Love that both your wrecks were captured.  Jealous.. it's been a LONG time since I've been out for a ride...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Was supposed to be a bunch riding today. What happened?! :razz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



after i read the feedback on crankfire about nepaug, i kinda lost interest.  

nice quality vid.  almost looks like your hig res videos.


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

2knees said:


> after i read the feedback on crankfire about nepaug, i kinda lost interest.



That's what happens when you choose being a free rider over an XCer.  Seriously based on how slick that one stunt we both wrecked on was, most of the stuff at Nepaug would have been greasier than a mofo.



2knees said:


> nice quality vid.  almost looks like your hig res videos.



Thanks. Yeah, Vimeo rules it over YouTube.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

I keep watching my wipe out over and over again.  For some reason I find it pretty funny. :lol:

I'll betcha someone could pull a pretty good avatar from the raw footage...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I keep watching my wipe out over and over again.  For some reason I find it pretty funny. :lol:



I still like your wheelie drop at Nass you did off the rock by the jeep where you pulled too much wheelie and almost did a back flip off it. Too bad no one else was there to enjoy it.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I still like your wheelie drop at Nass you did off the rock by the jeep where you pulled too much wheelie and almost did a back flip off it. Too bad no one else was there to enjoy it.



That was classic!  I wish it was on video, I would have really liked to see what that looked like.  For some reason I haven't attempted any since then though...


----------



## powhunter (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice wrecks!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Was supposed to be a bunch riding today. What happened?! :razz:
> 
> No matter, Brian and I had a good ride. We basically did the standard Lamson corner loop with a few laps through the swamp twisties. Tricky riding today with a heavy layer of wet freshly fallen oak leaves. Just about all the leaves are now down. Pretty uneventful medium paced ride. 6.79 miles. The only thing to note was the log ladder stunt thingie Brian wanted to try. We scoped it and it seemed dry enough, but it turns out the last 5 feet were slick as ice and it wiped both Brian and me out. Brian tried it first - looked fine and then OTB off the end of it. Stupidly, I decided to give it ago and my bike washed right out from under me at the end. Both wrecks caught on video!
> 
> ...




Nice video..rock drop and endo..lol


----------

